# M&P Packaging - what are you doing to be unique?



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 10, 2016)

am at a loss, I want to take my packaging to the next level but other  than wrapping in clingfilm and sealing with a label, is anyone doing  something more creative or standout with their m&p soaps? Here is  basically what I am doing now but it just doesn't  seem to have a polished professional look to me. I want the soaps to be  seen so throwing them in a box isn't quite it either. Thanks for any  ideas!







I also have round soaps that are wrapped the same way.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 10, 2016)

I like your label!

Not an MPer - is a heat gun an option? Clear plastic boxes?

I am thinking it might be helpful to have a bigger label, so more of the cling-wrap bunching is hidden underneath.


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks! I was also considering a different sized or shape label. Most of them don't bunch up that badly, but this gave the perfect example of why I am not in love with this method. I'll look into the heat gun too, that might be the solution, I bet that would help with air bubbles getting under the plastic too which is another pain, lol. 

I ordered some sample boxes from a place called Bayley's Boxes today to see how those would work.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't do much MP, but what I do I shrink wrap. I can't get it to look quite as tight and neat as I can on my CP, but I much prefer that look to cling wrap


----------

